# What Lathe Is This?



## hardware1170 (Apr 27, 2016)

I bought this on an online auction, didn't have time to go look at it.  Auction said it was Sears Craftsman but I don't see that anywhere and I can't find a similar one on the internet.  Only has a plate that says Timken Bearing Equipped.  Any help would be appreciated.

Ray


----------



## hardware1170 (Apr 27, 2016)

Forgot to post pics


----------



## dgehricke (Apr 28, 2016)

hardware 1170 your photos are too small for any indentifying features to give us a hint it sure looks like a Craftsman/Atlas 10"
or larger.
Take some close iups and bigger photos to help identify it. also check out <www.lathes.co.uk/index.html >
Regards
dgehricke


----------



## Mondo (Apr 28, 2016)

It resembles an Atlas built machine, but I don't think it is.  The HS casting is too squared and boxy in the front and the apron is far too long vertically.  The gear cover on the left end is also too large.  Sears did sell some Dunlap lathes, but they were all small 6" swing and had no QCGB so it isn't one of them, either.  Are there any part numbers on any of the castings?

I hope you did not pay too dearly for this.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## hardware1170 (Apr 28, 2016)

I found out it is a Clausing 100 Series.  Thanks.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 29, 2016)

There is a not very good quality but legible manual for the Clausing 100 in Downloads.  There is also a manual for the 4800, which is what the model number was changed to after Atlas bought Clausing in 1950.  However, the 4800 manual is most likely for a later higher serial number version.

The floor legs do not appear to be original Clausing.  And the motor is supposed to mount on a hinged base attached to the rear of the bed, not down almost on the ground.   The early 100 is roughly equivalent to the Atlas/Craftsman 12".  The later ones are equivalent to the late Atlas 12" with 1/2" bed.


----------



## hardware1170 (Apr 29, 2016)

There is no plate on the tailstock with the serial #, is there another place the number might be on the lathe?


----------



## Low tech (Apr 29, 2016)

Try looking at the tailstock end of the bed ways . Usually on the top of the ways .


----------

